# lcUTF8.c error when installing php5-extensions?



## Lobster (Nov 23, 2008)

*What does it wants?*

*I have:*
FreeBSD Server.home 7.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 24 19:59:52 UTC 2008 root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
PHP Version 5.2.5
'./configure' '--with-layout=GNU' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/usr/local/etc/php' '--disable-all' '--enable-libxml' '--with-libxml-dir=/usr/local' '--enable-reflection' '--program-prefix=' '--enable-fastcgi' '--with-apxs2=/usr/local/sbin/apxs' '--with-regex=php' '--with-zend-vm=CALL' '--disable-ipv6' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/info/'
Apache/2.2.6 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8e DAV/2 PHP/5.2.5 with Suhosin-Patch 

*I do: *
# make config
# make && make install clean

===>   php5-extensions-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/ctype.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/curl.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/dom.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/filter.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/gd.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/gd.so in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd
===>   php5-gd-5.2.5 depends on executable: phpize - found
===>   php5-gd-5.2.5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libXpm
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
===>  Building for libX11-1.1.3,1
Making all in include
Making all in modules
Making all in im
Making all in ximcp
Making all in lc
Making all in Utf8
Making all in def
Making all in gen
Making all in xlocale
Making all in om
Making all in generic
Making all in src
cd util && make
../src/util/makekeys < /usr/local/include/X11/keysymdef.h > ks_tables_h
mv ks_tables_h ks_tables.h
make  all-recursive
Making all in util
Making all in xcms
Making all in xlibi18n
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../src -I../../include/X11     -I../../include  -I../../include/X11  -I../../include  -I../../include/X11  -I../../src/xcms  -I../../src/xkb  -I../../src/xlibi18n  -I../../src  -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes        -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations     -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include   -DHASXDMAUTH  -D_BSD_SOURCE  -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -MT lcUTF8.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lcUTF8.Tpo -c -o lcUTF8.lo lcUTF8.c
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../src -I../../include/X11 -I../../include -I../../include/X11 -I../../include -I../../include/X11 -I../../src/xcms -I../../src/xkb -I../../src/xlibi18n -I../../src -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -MT lcUTF8.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lcUTF8.Tpo -c lcUTF8.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/lcUTF8.o
lcUTF8.c: In function 'utf8tocs':
lcUTF8.c:598: error: 'uNsigned' undeclared (first use in this function)
lcUTF8.c:598: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
lcUTF8.c:598: error: for each function it appears in.)
lcUTF8.c:598: error: expected ';' before 'char'
lcUTF8.c:608: error: 'dstend' undeclared (first use in this function)
lcUTF8.c:618: error: 'wC' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.1.3/src/xlibi18n.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.1.3/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.1.3/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.1.3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libXpm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 23, 2008)

Lobster said:
			
		

> lcUTF8.c: In function 'utf8tocs':
> lcUTF8.c:598: error: 'uNsigned' undeclared (first use in this function)
> lcUTF8.c:618: error: 'wC' undeclared (first use in this function)



It looks like some lower case letters have been transformed to uppercase in this file. This isn't in the case with my libX11-1.1.3.
If you have no explanation for this, run 
	
	



```
make -C /usr/ports/x11/libX11 clean distclean build
```
 then try again. This will refetch and verify the tarball and extract things again. If the problem persists, report back.


----------



## Lobster (Nov 23, 2008)

Thak youuuuu!!!!

This helped!


> make -C /usr/ports/x11/libX11 clean distclean build



P.S. Instaling *unix OS its like art - there is nou 2 iqual instalation :e:e:e


----------

